# Smoking pork butt and danger zone



## Bgburges (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm doing 2 7lb butts today and have been reading about the danger zone temps. Pellet smoker was pre heated to 225 and both were put on at 6:30 this morning. I inserted the temp probes into both then after washing the probes off. It’s now 10:30 (4 hours) and the internal temp is 131 and 120 on the butts.

My question is: am I ok to continue with these butts? Or should I pitch them?

Thanks


----------



## smokinq13 (Aug 21, 2018)

Did you inject these butts? If not there should be no need to worry becuase no bacteria has had the opportunity to enter the meat. I would still say your safe even if you injected it becuase its so close to the 140*f mark but I would still wait for others to chine in on the subject that has more experience and knowledge than I do. With pork butts and shoulders, there is a lot of fat in them already so dont be afraid to run them at a higher temperature. I usually run mine at 275 which is the max my mes30in will go and I still get fall apart juicy, clean bone pulling pulled pork!


----------



## The Butt Man (Aug 21, 2018)

I would keep going. Just continue watching the temp and see just how long it takes to get to that safe zone.


----------



## Bgburges (Aug 21, 2018)

No they weren’t injected, just put the temp probes in at the start of the smoke.  They were rubbed last night and sat in the refer covered until this morning


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 21, 2018)

I agree, I'd keep chugging but I would also second the recommendation to up the temp. There is no real benefit to running a pork butt at 225. I always run at least 250 and lately I have been using the hot and fast over 275 method. My latest pork butts have been just as amazing as any others I've smoked in the past. Good luck and lets see some pics when you get a chance. 

George


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 21, 2018)

Yup your good.

Warren


----------



## waterluvr (Aug 21, 2018)

I cook butts 2 ways, low and slow at 225* for 2 hours a pound on my Cookshack pellet smoker or just under 300* right at an hour a pound on my stick burners. Hardly any difference in taste, texture or moisture using either method but I get a nice tender ready to pull product at around 180-185* internal temperature using the low and slow method versus a higher IT of 195-200 on the stick burners. 

I've have several 7-8 pound pork roasts on the pellet smoker still under 140* after 5 hours, don't sweat it the salt and smoke are not going to allow bacteria to form at dangerous levels under those conditions. 

Literally every good old boy in the land cooking pork low and slow would have perished by now if that was a thing.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 21, 2018)

Waterluvr nailed that one. The big concern would be if your smoker died part way through the smoke when you were unaware and it dropped back below to under 140f.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2018)

You should be okay if they're bone-in Butts.
If they are de-boned, injected or otherwise pierced then they become questionable.

If they went in cold your IT is okay, if they went in at room temp they really should have a higher IT, but should still be okay.
Turn up the temp to bring up the IT asap.

You should double check cooking temp with a second reliable thermometer.
Most manufacturer gages are notoriously inaccurate.
Your current thermometer may be off.


----------



## Bgburges (Aug 21, 2018)

they went in at 42. I'm using a Maverick to monitor butt temps and smoker temps. I've turned up the heat to 275 as I wrote the original post. Temps are now 175 and 164 on the butts after 8 hours.
Thanks everyone for the replies, and anymore opinions are welcomed. I'm pretty sure everything will be ok, just checking


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes as everyone said your fine, so how did they turn out?
Al


----------



## Bgburges (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the help!
They turned out ok, first time I've used the pellet smoker and didn't turn out as good as they usually do on my Weber. But I learned a lot and the next ones will be back to what I expect.
Again thanks for the help!


----------



## BCoop (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi guys, long time viewer first time posting. Quick question, i smoked a 6 lb butt to about 195 on the egg in a throw away pan that i covered with foil when meat was 165. i took off egg and set on kitchen counter for 5 hours (fell
asleep). woke up at 4am and the meat was 140, so i pulled it. still good right? its possible the thermometer read 120 but cant remember for sure. thanks


----------



## tallbm (Dec 27, 2018)

BCoop said:


> Hi guys, long time viewer first time posting. Quick question, i smoked a 6 lb butt to about 195 on the egg in a throw away pan that i covered with foil when meat was 165. i took off egg and set on kitchen counter for 5 hours (fell
> asleep). woke up at 4am and the meat was 140, so i pulled it. still good right? its possible the thermometer read 120 but cant remember for sure. thanks



Hi there and welcome!  I think you are fine.  Others will chime in and let you know if you have anything to worry about :)


----------



## desertlites (Dec 27, 2018)

should of wrapped in foil and towels and in cooler than crash, but I'd still eat it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2018)

It's good to go!
Chow down!!
Al


----------

